# ****The Official Mk4 OEM Radio Install Guide.****



## mk3Mofo (Nov 18, 2004)

The Official Mk4 OEM Radio Install Guide. 
After numerous questions received about installing the Mk4 OEM radio in mk2's http://img.photobucket.com/alb...5.jpg and mk3'sI thought I would post this up. 

This is also useful for incorporating Phatnoise into the car after. 
You will need a CD changer harness from a mk4 or If you use your existing "round" style cd changer cord, you can order the Beetle Phatnoise cord. 









Now.....the radio install!
This install will work on the Non Monsoon SINGLE-DIN and DOUBLE-DIN radio's.
So fitting it in any mk1, mk2, mk3 should not be a problem. 
I would advise you to check your plugs before you begin. 
If they differ from mine I would not do this the install. 
1) Start off by getting yourself a mk4 radio, This one came straight from the dealership.
















2) Find yourself an old computer. (I'm sure most of you have one lying around) Find a plug like this. Something that will make good contact with the male plug in the radio. 








3) Push one of the connectors out of the harness so you end up with this. 








4) Back in the car take the harness and locate the empty slot where your going to put the wire into. Make sure its beside the Red power wire!!








Turn it around......You have this!!!








Now take the copper end and solder it to the Red power wire. Should look like this when done. 









Thats It. 
Now plug your radio back in....PRESTO!!!!
You have succesfully defeated the security function on the radio by jumping the Safe and kL30 pins.








Make sure you have all your wires tucked in the dash neatly. 
Don't forget your radio code!!!!!!
Some ghetto cell phone pics after. (Sorry, I don't own the car anymore) 


















If you need some quick radio removal keys!!!
































Cut in half.
2 minute ghetto radio removal keys!!








_Modified by mk3Mofo at 10:34 AM 2-10-2006_

_Modified by mk3Mofo at 8:34 AM 2-13-2006_

_Modified by mk3Mofo at 2:06 PM 6-23-2006_

_Modified by mk3Mofo at 2:07 PM 6-23-2006_


_Modified by mk3Mofo at 11:37 AM 8-28-2006_


----------



## pdpwally (Oct 15, 2005)

u r my HERO


----------



## KungFuGreg (Jan 12, 2000)

*Re: (pdpwally)*

or you could be ghetto and use a paperclip


----------



## mk3Mofo (Nov 18, 2004)

*Re: (KungFuGreg)*


_Quote, originally posted by *KungFuGreg* »_or you could be ghetto and use a paperclip









Yes..... you could.


----------



## pdpwally (Oct 15, 2005)

TTT


----------



## mk3Mofo (Nov 18, 2004)

*Re: (pdpwally)*

bump


----------



## rbm (Feb 21, 2004)

*Re: (mk3Mofo)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## mk3Mofo (Nov 18, 2004)

*Re: (rbm)*


_Quote, originally posted by *rbm* »_ http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Thanks for the http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Mods still have'nt sticky'd it yet


----------



## mk3Mofo (Nov 18, 2004)

*Re: (mk3Mofo)*

TTT


----------



## toygobler (Jan 29, 2006)

*Re: ****The Official Mk4 OEM Radio Install Guide.**** (mk3Mofo)*

bump thx!


----------



## mk3Mofo (Nov 18, 2004)

*Re: ****The Official Mk4 OEM Radio Install Guide.**** (toygobler)*


_Quote, originally posted by *toygobler* »_bump thx!

np


----------



## 5speedsteve (Dec 13, 2004)

*Re: ****The Official Mk4 OEM Radio Install Guide.**** (mk3Mofo)*

sweet http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 5speedsteve (Dec 13, 2004)

*Re: ****The Official Mk4 OEM Radio Install Guide.**** (5speedsteve)*

so what if the guy cut out the stock harness? where could i pick one up?


----------



## flashback (Nov 23, 2003)

*Re: ****The Official Mk4 OEM Radio Install Guide.**** (5speedsteve)*

sry, but i'll warn you in advance.... NOTHING gets sticky'ed in the car audio section.... the mods will just ignore you for some reason


----------



## mk3Mofo (Nov 18, 2004)

*Re: ****The Official Mk4 OEM Radio Install Guide.**** (5speedsteve)*


_Quote, originally posted by *5speedsteve* »_so what if the guy cut out the stock harness? where could i pick one up?

LOL! Guess what I did last week to my wife's new Cabrio?
I went to the wreckers and cut a healthy length of the speaker and power harness's out of a 92 golf. I spent two hours matching the wires by colour and soldering them back together. It was a PITA, I even told my wife, "If I ever meet the ******* who cut the harness out of that car....."
Long story short.....piece it back together with the wrecked cars harness = good 2 go!!


_Modified by mk3Mofo at 4:00 PM 4-3-2006_


----------



## Sid-Rage (Jun 15, 2004)

thanks for this great thread!
mk2 with a monsoon sound system.. woot!


----------



## mk3Mofo (Nov 18, 2004)

*Re: (Sid-Rage)*

np, I hope it helps people out!
Lets see some install pics of people who have done it!!!


----------



## 5speedsteve (Dec 13, 2004)

*Re: (mk3Mofo)*

today i finally found a dub in the junkyard with a harness still in it so i got it should be in when i get a chance


----------



## Mathdiesel (Sep 13, 2005)

*Re: ****The Official Mk4 OEM Radio Install Guide.**** (mk3Mofo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mk3Mofo* »_This install will work on the Non Monsoon SINGLE-DIN and DOUBLE-DIN radio's.

In what the Monsoon radio differs? Any one knows what is involved in retro-fitting one in a mk2?


----------



## mk3Mofo (Nov 18, 2004)

*Re: ****The Official Mk4 OEM Radio Install Guide.**** (Mathdiesel)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mathdiesel* »_
In what the Monsoon radio differs? Any one knows what is involved in retro-fitting one in a mk2?

From what I have heard the monsoon system is the regular radio, only the speaker outputs go to the monsoon amp. 
I think the deck is also flashed to say "Monsoon" when you turn it on. 
I'm not 100% Just from what I've learned on here.
Thats why I put "non-monsoon" Just to stay out of it.


----------



## mk3Mofo (Nov 18, 2004)

*Re: (5speedsteve)*


_Quote, originally posted by *5speedsteve* »_today i finally found a dub in the junkyard with a harness still in it so i got it should be in when i get a chance

Awesome bro! Lets see some pics when your done.


----------



## mk3Mofo (Nov 18, 2004)

*Re: (mk3Mofo)*

Easter Monday Bump.


----------



## mk3Mofo (Nov 18, 2004)

*Re: (mk3Mofo)*

Friday bump. 
Anybody with some install pics?


----------



## pdpwally (Oct 15, 2005)

i installed mine ill try to get some pics tomorrow if its not raining that bad........... oh and i installed the monsoon head unit also and it works fine


----------



## mk3Mofo (Nov 18, 2004)

*Re: (pdpwally)*


_Quote, originally posted by *pdpwally* »_i installed mine ill try to get some pics tomorrow if its not raining that bad........... oh and i installed the monsoon head unit also and it works fine

Awesome, good to hear!!


----------



## mk3Mofo (Nov 18, 2004)

*Re: (mk3Mofo)*

bump it!


----------



## mk3Mofo (Nov 18, 2004)

*Re: (mk3Mofo)*

bumpity bump!


----------



## pressed (Jul 16, 2005)

*Re: ****The Official Mk4 OEM Radio Install Guide.**** (mk3Mofo)*

cool man, nice post. my friend w/ a mkIII will be happy when I give him my old (stock) h/u!


----------



## mk3Mofo (Nov 18, 2004)

*Re: ****The Official Mk4 OEM Radio Install Guide.**** (pressed)*

Nice!! Good to hear people are using this. I still haven seen any pics yet!!


----------



## v b chil-n (Nov 6, 2000)

*Re: ****The Official Mk4 OEM Radio Install Guide.**** (mk3Mofo)*

WOW eight years later and this is still not old news...
I did this back when they first came out and the headunits had green lights..
good to see you guys are keeping the ingenuity alive


----------



## herbehop (May 4, 2004)

*Re: ****The Official Mk4 OEM Radio Install Guide.**** (mk3Mofo)*

Added to the Car Audio FAQ - Nice Job http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## mk3Mofo (Nov 18, 2004)

*Re: ****The Official Mk4 OEM Radio Install Guide.**** (herbehop)*


_Quote, originally posted by *herbehop* »_Added to the Car Audio FAQ - Nice Job http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif

Wow!! Thanks alot!!


----------



## LETTERMAN52 (Jul 28, 2003)

*Re: ****The Official Mk4 OEM Radio Install Guide.**** (herbehop)*

Nice job.


----------



## mk3Mofo (Nov 18, 2004)

*Re: ****The Official Mk4 OEM Radio Install Guide.**** (LETTERMAN52)*

back up


----------



## 5speedsteve (Dec 13, 2004)

*Re: ****The Official Mk4 OEM Radio Install Guide.**** (mk3Mofo)*

ok finally doin my install when i put the the code in it just stays on the screen, did i have to push some other button or did the guy just give me a bad code?


----------



## mk3Mofo (Nov 18, 2004)

*Re: ****The Official Mk4 OEM Radio Install Guide.**** (5speedsteve)*

you have press and hold the "next track button" I believe. 
Then it will accept your code. 


_Modified by mk3Mofo at 12:32 PM 5-14-2006_


----------



## 5speedsteve (Dec 13, 2004)

next track button worked ! ill post pics 2marro if i remember


----------



## mk3Mofo (Nov 18, 2004)

*Re: (5speedsteve)*

awesome! lets see those pics.


----------



## lildrgn (Jul 25, 2001)

*Re: ****The Official Mk4 OEM Radio Install Guide.**** (mk3Mofo)*

Ghetto keys made. Now what? 
How do I pull the radio out? It's an aftermarket Eclipse HU, came with the car I just bought. Please advise.


----------



## mk3Mofo (Nov 18, 2004)

*Re: ****The Official Mk4 OEM Radio Install Guide.**** (lildrgn)*


_Quote, originally posted by *lildrgn* »_Ghetto keys made. Now what? 
How do I pull the radio out? It's an aftermarket Eclipse HU, came with the car I just bought. Please advise.

The radio keys are for the Mk4 OEM Radio only.


----------



## Fox_Matt (Jan 2, 2006)

*Re: ****The Official Mk4 OEM Radio Install Guide.**** (lildrgn)*


_Quote, originally posted by *lildrgn* »_Ghetto keys made. Now what? 
How do I pull the radio out? It's an aftermarket Eclipse HU, came with the car I just bought. Please advise.

keys? Yank it out!
made from what? I just pried and jimmied at the old radio in mine with a coat hanger and 2 beefy pairs of pliers.


----------



## 5speedsteve (Dec 13, 2004)

*Re: ****The Official Mk4 OEM Radio Install Guide.**** (Fox_Matt)*









im gonna switch all my lights to red!


----------



## mk3Mofo (Nov 18, 2004)

*Re: ****The Official Mk4 OEM Radio Install Guide.**** (5speedsteve)*

Nice!!! How does it sound?


----------



## 5speedsteve (Dec 13, 2004)

*Re: ****The Official Mk4 OEM Radio Install Guide.**** (mk3Mofo)*

it sounds dece but im gettin a four channel amp for it... i got a little gidget the turns the speaker wires into rca's, so that and 6 new speakers and mayb ill do a sub


----------



## mk3Mofo (Nov 18, 2004)

*Re: ****The Official Mk4 OEM Radio Install Guide.**** (5speedsteve)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Now all you need is a phatbox, and you'll be set!


----------



## 5speedsteve (Dec 13, 2004)

*Re: ****The Official Mk4 OEM Radio Install Guide.**** (mk3Mofo)*

hooking up an amp any one have a diagram of the speaker jacks in the mk4 h/u ( which one is left front postive left front negative and so on and so forth) that would really help


----------



## mk3Mofo (Nov 18, 2004)

*Re: ****The Official Mk4 OEM Radio Install Guide.**** (5speedsteve)*


_Quote, originally posted by *5speedsteve* »_hooking up an amp any one have a diagram of the speaker jacks in the mk4 h/u ( which one is left front postive left front negative and so on and so forth) that would really help

I don't know steve, perhaps try searching for diagrams with the search button. 

bump


----------



## where_2 (Jul 21, 2003)

*Re: ****The Official Mk4 OEM Radio Install Guide.**** (5speedsteve)*


_Quote, originally posted by *5speedsteve* »_it sounds dece but im gettin a four channel amp for it... i got a little gidget the turns the speaker wires into rca's, so that and 6 new speakers and mayb ill do a sub

You could skip that little gidget and just hook the RCA's up to the yellow pigtail on the back of the radio. (seems to me it was yellow). The yellow pigtail is a blaupunkt adapter that plugs in opposite the CD Changer harness and gives you direct line-out to 4 channels (plug labeled "Ext Amp"). The adapter literally has RCA connectors on it. 
I've been there and done that to hook up my Aktiv speakers to the stereo...


----------



## 5speedsteve (Dec 13, 2004)

*Re: ****The Official Mk4 OEM Radio Install Guide.**** (where_2)*

pic of this device?!


----------



## mk3Mofo (Nov 18, 2004)

*Re: ****The Official Mk4 OEM Radio Install Guide.**** (mk3Mofo)*

up TTT


----------



## where_2 (Jul 21, 2003)

*Re: ****The Official Mk4 OEM Radio Install Guide.**** (5speedsteve)*


_Quote, originally posted by *5speedsteve* »_pic of this device?!

See photos posted by HoolaganMX roughly 1/2 the way through this thread... 
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=1701873
Next question: Where to buy it? Crutchfield (rumored to have it for $12). Another link I found: http://www.midwestelectronics.....html
Good luck...


----------



## vanaman (Aug 26, 2003)

*Re: ****The Official Mk4 OEM Radio Install Guide.**** (where_2)*

does this device actually work? could i use the out puts and the internal amp? cause i just want an rca output for a sub.
steve


----------



## mk3Mofo (Nov 18, 2004)

*Re: ****The Official Mk4 OEM Radio Install Guide.**** (vanaman)*

I would drop the sub. why?
The internal amp contains a compressor to compress the audio at higher volume. This "squishs" the low end of the music as you turn it up. Therefore at low volume the sub will pound.....turn it up and it will stay the same level, except you'll get more mid range. It drove me nuts. http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=2120855
IMHO Visually....the deck is great way to modern up a tired dash. 
If you want some sound quality, get something that has the proper outputs so that you can tune it the way you want too. 
Now...... If this rca plug that you guys are talking about is tapped in before the compressor, you should be fine, but I've heard only euro decks will work with that plug. 
Somebody try it!!!
good luck guys. 




_Modified by mk3Mofo at 8:32 PM 10-21-2006_


----------



## mk3Mofo (Nov 18, 2004)

*Re: ****The Official Mk4 OEM Radio Install Guide.**** (mk3Mofo)*

bump


----------



## mk3Mofo (Nov 18, 2004)

*Re: ****The Official Mk4 OEM Radio Install Guide.**** (5speedsteve)*

TTT


----------



## mk3Mofo (Nov 18, 2004)

*Re: ****The Official Mk4 OEM Radio Install Guide.**** (mk3Mofo)*

Bump


----------



## mk3Mofo (Nov 18, 2004)

*Re: ****The Official Mk4 OEM Radio Install Guide.**** (mk3Mofo)*

Back from the dead!


----------



## mk3Mofo (Nov 18, 2004)

*Re: ****The Official Mk4 OEM Radio Install Guide.**** (mk3Mofo)*

up


----------



## letraceurparkour (Dec 11, 2007)

*Re: ****The Official Mk4 OEM Radio Install Guide.**** (mk3Mofo)*









Worked.


----------



## jettalightning1997 (Aug 19, 2004)

*Re: ****The Official Mk4 OEM Radio Install Guide.**** (mk3Mofo)*

great post thanks help me been looking for something like this for ahile


----------



## DowntimeDesigns (Apr 4, 2004)

*Re: ****The Official Mk4 OEM Radio Install Guide.**** (jettalightning1997)*

I'm adding a double-din MKIV headunit to my Chevy Truck because I miss my Phatbox!!!!
ANY AND ALL HELP WOULD BE APPRECIATED WITH THIS INSTALL!!!!!
I am getting the headunit later this week, I have the Phatbox. 
I know I will need the cable that comes stock in MKIV's that runs from the headunit to the trunk and I know that I also need the OEM Radio Harness that I have to pick up still. 
I'm technically proficient and can follow directions so I would like to tackle this myself if possible. 
Thanks in advance Audio Gurus!


----------



## Fixxxer (Nov 15, 2002)

*Re: ****The Official Mk4 OEM Radio Install Guide.**** (DowntimeDesigns)*

Here's what I have in store. I'm going to install the mk4 headunit in the upper dash location, and the VW accessories cd-player in the center console. Pretty sure I don't need any extra wiring because I already have the harness that came with the cd player. Has it been done already?


----------



## Quintman (Oct 2, 2004)

*Re: ****The Official Mk4 OEM Radio Install Guide.**** (Fixxxer)*

not to bring a dead horse back to life, but what is that extra wire that defeats the security do? can it be used without it? (trying not to splice and solder...)


----------



## xfsasx (Jun 10, 2008)

*Re: ****The Official Mk4 OEM Radio Install Guide.**** (Quintman)*

I installed this today, and for some reason my alarm doesnt work any more, its a mk3 jetta. Does this mean i didnt mod the wire correctly?


----------



## xfsasx (Jun 10, 2008)

*FV-QR*

help please!


----------



## 90mark2 (Aug 9, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (xfsasx)*

Thanks for this... it works on my mk3....many thanks


----------



## Darter (Aug 24, 2002)

Thanks for this thread! I picked up a Premium IV head unit to put in my 83 rabbit convertible, but am having no luck yet powering it up. The security light doesn't blink, it doesn't go into safe mode, no illumination, nothing.

Also, the car's harness had been cut out, so I had to wire back in what I could (not all original wires are there, either).

Now I see though in the last pic of the wiring in the original post that pin #1 is wired up. Where does that go? Is that power, ground, or something else?

Or do I just have a dead radio?


----------



## Darter (Aug 24, 2002)

Well it turns out that the PO had installed a ground wire that lead to a metal screw attached to plastic! Apparently enough ground there for my DVOM, but certainly not enough for the radio. Re-routed to the metal frame of the kneebar and now it's working!


----------



## vdubber247 (Apr 7, 2009)

i just put a mk4 radio in my early 99 wolfsburg and the radio works but it took out a few other electronics.
i.e. overhead light,trunk release switch,and most importan of all my speeometer and rpm gauge...
not the fuel or the water temp gauges tho. weird huh?:screwy::screwy:
i checked all the fuses and such they seem to be in working order.

and i assure you my wiring on the radio harness was spot on.
any suggestions as to what it might be?

any help will be appreciated ill be looking into it more tomorrow so i could use the imput of the other vw guys


----------



## VWingAUDIbrit (Sep 3, 2008)

*Wolfsburg stereo*



vdubber247 said:


> i just put a mk4 radio in my early 99 wolfsburg and the radio works but it took out a few other electronics.
> i.e. overhead light,trunk release switch,and most importan of all my speeometer and rpm gauge...
> not the fuel or the water temp gauges tho. weird huh?:screwy::screwy:
> i checked all the fuses and such they seem to be in working order.
> ...


Wolfsburg edition cars had this radio installed at the factory (1J0-035-180) with green lighting so you should have just plugged it in without modifying the electrical plug. Also the radio has no influence on the instrument cluster so I believe it is coincedence and based on the posts I've read from member a3clusters your cluster is experiancing a common failure called "Home Response Failure". A bit weird to have all that happen at once after installing the radio, maybe a voltage spike backward through the system from modifying the electrical plug?


----------



## BCHydro (Feb 27, 2011)

*MK4 Radio and '96 B4 Passat*

I want to put this radio in my Passat. My passat is OBD2 and I am sure that it has a K-Line. If so, how do I hook up the K-Line? Is there any other differences int eh factory wiring for the Passat over a MK3? 

Cheers! :thumbup:


----------



## Darter (Aug 24, 2002)

BCHydro said:


> I want to put this radio in my Passat. My passat is OBD2 and I am sure that it has a K-Line. If so, how do I hook up the K-Line? Is there any other differences int eh factory wiring for the Passat over a MK3?
> 
> Cheers! :thumbup:


 My memory is quite rusty on this, but I'm fairly certain that the k-line didn't show up until the 2001.5 B5. I did not have to do anything special on my 1999 B5. 

good thread here, should be very similar to your B4: 

http://www.passatworld.com/forums/6...-passat-deck-install-thread-thanks-darth.html


----------



## BCHydro (Feb 27, 2011)

*MK4 Radio and B4 Passat*



Darter said:


> My memory is quite rusty on this, but I'm fairly certain that the k-line didn't show up until the 2001.5 B5. I did not have to do anything special on my 1999 B5.
> 
> good thread here, should be very similar to your B4:
> 
> http://www.passatworld.com/forums/6...-passat-deck-install-thread-thanks-darth.html


 The wiring that I got out of a wrecked car was a 1999 Passat Wagon. When I look at the wiring, I see that there is a K-line wire in the original wiring. IIRC the radio for the MK4 has K-line for the radio diag and coding. I know that my car does have K-Line as I have a ECM and Air Bags that I van use on OBD2 and VCDS and Vag-Com. 

If and when I get this all in the car, I would like to have it comminicate with vag-com. 

Any further help would be great!


----------



## VWingAUDIbrit (Sep 3, 2008)

*K-Line communication for radio*

Use this information at your own risk!!! Note that the K-Line is shared with the ECM (engine) TCM (trans) SRS (airbag) and ABS+EDL and that disturbing one component on the line could result in communication errors with or even damage to the other systems present on the line!!!

The K-Line output of the radio can be tied into the K-Line junction block (gray) found on top of the fuse block in CE2 (Central Electric 2) cars. The factory color for K-line wire is gray with white tracer I believe. The K-Line output at the radio is found in the black power harness pin number 3. This is the wire above the ignition switch S contact and to the left of the positive power inputs. Here is a complete list of all the pins in the black power plug of the sound system radios. I believe the first two are only found on radios in Europe.

1 - Vehicle speed sensor (GALA) 
2 - Mute (telephone mode) 
3 - On Board Diagnostic (OBD)/K wire 
4 - Ignition switch -S- contact 
5 - Control signal for Anti-Theft system, SAFE 
6 - Illumination, terminal 58b 
7 - Battery +, terminal 30 
8 - Battery -, terminal 31


----------



## CA Solt (Feb 23, 2003)

*HELP no power -yet*

OK -so I'm pretty familiar w/ the content of this thread; and after purchasing a functional and coded Premium IV (Clarion) radio -I followed the directions with no result, i.e. the radio has no power. 

Q: 
having previously jumpered the Ignition key on/off position (pin #4) to the power wire (pin#7), do I now have a conflict with these 3 interconnected wires? 

put more simply - with the battery+ wire having 2 jumpers on it cause a short /fault to occur? 

What is the solution? 
Help please.


----------



## VWingAUDIbrit (Sep 3, 2008)

*Power distribution*



CA Solt said:


> OK -so I'm pretty familiar w/ the content of this thread; and after purchasing a functional and coded Premium IV (Clarion) radio -I followed the directions with no result, i.e. the radio has no power.
> 
> Q:
> having previously jumpered the Ignition key on/off position (pin #4) to the power wire (pin#7), do I now have a conflict with these 3 interconnected wires?
> ...


 With the radio plugged in the red security light should flash with no jumpers present, Jumping power to pin 4 (Key on/off) should cause that light to stop flashing when the other two wires are connected. If the light is not flashing then you are not getting power to the radio or the radio is not functional.


----------



## CA Solt (Feb 23, 2003)

*...Jumpers*



VWingAUDIbrit said:


> With the radio plugged in the red security light should flash with no jumpers present, Jumping power to pin 4 (Key on/off) should cause that light to stop flashing when the other two wires are connected. If the light is not flashing then you are not getting power to the radio or the radio is not functional.


 Hmmm, 

I'm going to have to try this...just not right away; as my next order of business is to attempt to change my tranny fluid in my Audi. 

Thanks for the info VWingAUDIbrit.


----------



## BMAN (Jun 9, 1999)

Glad to see the thread is still helping people after all these years. I found a radio out of a 02 Golf, plugged it in and only the back light was working but thanks to the thread got it to work. I already had it wired for my old MK3 radio but install that one in my new to me 97 GTI. The only issue with the MK4 one is my left front speaker isn't working were it was with the MK3 one. Not sure if the wiring for the speakers are different with the MK4 one?


----------

